# do-it-all boots



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I think the 32 Lashed would be great. They're supposed to be really good at everything and really comfortable and light. They're possibly the best selling boot ever. I haven't used them yet but I just bought a pair of new 2014s for half off so I can't wait to try them out! You should look them up and see if they sound like what you're looking for. Most importantly though, they have to fit your feet, so if possible try them on first.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Boots aren't just a tough one it's 100% personal preference and the best do it all boot is the one that fits you best and is comfortable while you do it all. 




Also the Lashed is one of the softest boots out there and generally speaking built as a park boot that fits like a skate shoe. If it is genuinely the best fit for you, then great, it's a great do it all boot. But that wouldn't generally be a boot I'd grab for somebody not looking to ride park exclusively.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Also the Lashed is one of the softest boots out there and generally speaking built as a park boot that fits like a skate shoe. If it is genuinely the best fit for you, then great, it's a great do it all boot. But that wouldn't generally be a boot I'd grab for somebody not looking to ride park exclusively.


Didn't they stiffen the lashed up a bit this year?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

No idea. But you were right saying its one of the best selling boots out there. But with that, so you really think they're going to make a significant change to the product they make the most money on? Basically, going from -40 to -20 degrees is 20 degrees warmer, but it's still fucking cold.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I wear a ride rfl or ful, can't remember and they don't make it any more. I personally like it because it saves my ankles on hard landings more than my burton rulers did but i also am 200lbs so like nivek said its all preference. Maybe you are lighter and like a softer boot than me.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nivek said:


> No idea. But you were right saying its one of the best selling boots out there. But with that, so you really think they're going to make a significant change to the product they make the most money on? Basically, going from -40 to -20 degrees is 20 degrees warmer, but it's still fucking cold.


They probably didn't make a significant change. And I guess what you want the boots for also depends on where you board. I'm from the Midwest and I'm sure the Lashed could easily be an "all-mountain" boot for me. For someone who boards where there are real mountains, I could see the lashed being too soft for all-mountain use.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I liked my Lashed but it really is sloshy as fuck. 

Tm-Twos are the sickness.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

just go abit stiffer, then when they break in...they will be a do it all boot.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Rookie09 said:


> Didn't they stiffen the lashed up a bit this year?


i tried them. felt super soft. theyre also really massive boots... barely fit into my medium bindings in exactly the same size as northwave boots


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> i tried them. felt super soft. theyre also really massive boots... barely fit into my medium bindings in exactly the same size as northwave boots


Intersting. I thought 32 boots were top of line in reduced footprint along with Burton..


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Actually while they are fairly low profile, I am reading that they are wider than most boots. That must be where your issues are.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah they felt pretty wide... Size 10 lashed get stuck/wedged in tight in my medium cartels and only just fit. Northwave/burton fit no problem...


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Yeah they felt pretty wide... Size 10 lashed get stuck/wedged in tight in my medium cartels and only just fit. Northwave/burton fit no problem...


How old are your boots? I've had this issue when fitting bindings with people with older 32s, but I've never had an issue with the newer models.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Yeah they felt pretty wide... Size 10 lashed get stuck/wedged in tight in my medium cartels and only just fit. Northwave/burton fit no problem...


My 32s kind of have the same issue. Well it's not really an "issue" - they get in there nice and snug. Like a suction cup. I don't find that it's too tight though. I was also looking at the Lashed as I'm coming from a 32 boot that's even softer than they are - the Groomer which I got when I was in my baby stages of snowboarding. The soft flex helped in the beginning but I think I need something in the mid flex range. I tried them on in store, and for me they felt just right. Not as soft as the Groomer, but not too stiff that I can't play in the park. Now I need to decide if I want to get them now or wait until it won't mess with my budget. The Groomers are in great shape, I just wanted to hop into the season on the right foot (harharhar).


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Alkasquawlik said:


> How old are your boots? I've had this issue when fitting bindings with people with older 32s, but I've never had an issue with the newer models.


Lashed 2012/2013. Doesn't help that i had to go up a half size over normal boots to get the right fit either i think. It might just be that northwave/burtons are just so reduced/slim that the 32's appear big.



radiomuse210 said:


> My 32s kind of have the same issue. Well it's not really an "issue" - they get in there nice and snug. Like a suction cup. I don't find that it's too tight though. I was also looking at the Lashed as I'm coming from a 32 boot that's even softer than they are - the Groomer which I got when I was in my baby stages of snowboarding. The soft flex helped in the beginning but I think I need something in the mid flex range. I tried them on in store, and for me they felt just right. Not as soft as the Groomer, but not too stiff that I can't play in the park. Now I need to decide if I want to get them now or wait until it won't mess with my budget. The Groomers are in great shape, I just wanted to hop into the season on the right foot (harharhar).


The lashed are still pretty soft tbh. I get so much movement in them. If i was going for 32's I would be getting the TM-TWO's which sound sweet but i don't want the bulkiness or standard lacing anymore


----------

